# Forum Home Renovation Roofing  Plug Screw Holes in Colorbond Roof

## Boeing777

Hi All, 
Just wanting to know if anyone has a good method of plugging and sealing screw holes in a colorbond roof - for whatever reason the shed at mum's place has some of the screws in the valleys, which of course means it drips every time it rains.  
It's only about 10 or so I'll need to move, so not worth getting and cutting new sheets for. I was thinking just some silicone or something, but didn't think it'd last too long on a hot CB roof? 
Cheers.

----------


## Pulse

I've used flashtec tape from the bottom, (aluminium with a bitumen coating,) then on the top used a small square of waterproofing reinforcing fabric with a couple of coats of waterproof membrane and top coat exterior acrylic paint. 
cheers
Pulse

----------


## Godzilla73

G'day, 
Could you remove the screws and replace the rubber washer with new ones and also add a bit of silicone before replacing to double up?

----------


## racingtadpole

Sikaflex over the screw heads or replace the washers with the bigger ones used for polycarb sheet.
Sikaflex will be OK on the hot tin.

----------

